# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK, %80 İtibarı ile Ermeni

## bozok

*PKK, %80 İtibarı ile Ermeni*


*Haberkolik*

Konya'da, Tanzimat'tan günümüze açılım politikalarını anlatan Türk Tarih Kurumu (TTK) eski Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu,

_"Türkiye'de bir açılım yapılacaksa bu din ve islamın ne olduğu üzerine yapılmalı."_ 

dedi. 

Konya Aydınlar Ocağı tarafından düzenlenen *'Tanzimat'tan Günümüze Açılım Politikaları'* konulu konferansta konuşan Türk Tarih Kurumu eski Başkanı Prof. Halaçoğlu, 

_"Herkese açılım var. Ama Türklere yok."_ 

dedi. 

Konevi Kültür Merkezi'nde gerçekleştirilen konferansta Aydınlar Ocağı Başkanı Dr. Mustafa Güçlü'nün selamlama konuşmasından sonra kürsüye gelen Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, açılımın *"Müslümanlık nedir?"* üzerine yapılması gerektiğini ifade ettti. 

Tanzimat ve Islahat fermanları ile Yeniçeri Ocağı'nın 1826'da kaldırılmasının bir açılım olduğunu belirten Prof. Halaçoğlu, dengesiz ve gelecekte ne olacağı belli olmayan hareketlerin devletler için ciddi tehlike oluşturduğuna işaret etti. Batılı devletlerin 100 yıllık plan ve program dahilinde çalışma gösterdiğini, devlet yönetiminde de sürekliliğin esas olduğunu anlatan Halaçoğlu, Kürt açılımıyla ilgili olarak şöyle konuştu: 

_"Bütün Anadolu, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu Kürt'müş gibi havaya girildi. Acaba Türkiye'de ne kadar Kürt var? Biliniyor mu?_ 

_İsterseniz Kürt olmayan PKK'dan başlayayım._ 

*PKK yüzde 80 itibariyle Ermeni.*_ şu an Urfa'da yaşayan insanların yüzde 90'ı Türkmen._ 

_Mirdengir Fırat'ın Dışlavlar aşireti Türkmen. Ahmet Türk'ün aşireti İzollar Avşar. Hakkari milletvekili olan Zeydanlar Liva boyundan._ 

_Peki bunlarla ilgili bir çalışma yaptınız mı? Ve açılımda ne yapacaksınız? Eğer demokratik haklarını vereceğiz diyorsanız. O zaman demokrasi belli bir gruba verilen haklar değildir. Hangi ırktan, soydan, dinden olursa olsun. ülkede yaşayan herkes aynı hukuka tabidir._ *Etnik kimliğine hiç bakılmadan hukuk herkese eşit uygulanmak zorundadır. Herkese açılım var. Ama Türklere yok."* 

TTK eski Başkanı Prof. Halaçoğlu, Türkiye'de yaşanan en büyük problemin cehalet olduğuna işaret ederek şunları söyledi: 

_"Aklımızı kullanmadığımız için İslam dünyası hep sömürülüyor. Bugün hepsinin kontrolü yabancıların elinde._ 

_İslam dünyasında petrol olacak, her şey olacak ama birileri bizi sömürecek ve birileri bizi idare edecek! Halbuki İslam öyle değil. İslam hür düşünceyi gerektirir. Bizim dinimiz, kalbimiz ve vücudumuz ona bağlıdır._ 

_Rehberimiz Kur'an'dır. Aslında biz açılımı nerede yapmalıyız biliyor musunuz? İslam hür fikri savunur. Zorla Müslümanlık yoktur. Okuma-yazma biliyoruz ve Kur'an mealleri de var. Ama okumuyoruz. Birilerinin söyledikleriyle nasıl hareket edeceğimizi belirliyoruz."_


Yusuf Hallaçoğlu, açılım yapılacaksa bunun 'din ne demektir' diyerek yapılması gerektiğini söyledi.

Dinin yeterince bilinmediğini ifade eden Hallaçoğlu, 

_"Belki en büyük açılımı din de demektir? İslam ne demektir?_ 
_Bunun üzerine yapmalıyız. Hıristiyan ne demektir? Budizm ne demektir? Yahudilik ne demektir?_ 

_Yani İslam felsefesi dediğimiz bir konuyu, dinin ne olduğunu din felsefesini ortaya koymalıyız. Başımıza gelen belalar, musibetler bunların hepsi bir şekilde bizim kendi cehaletimizden, kendi beynimizi kullanamamaktan ve kendi değerlerimizi ve tecrübelerimizi günümüze aktaramamaktan gelmektedir._ 

_Aslında Amerika'nın da yaptıkları, Amerika'ya diğer ülkelerin yaptıkları, Avrupalı'ların yaptıklarının hiçbir değeri yoktur. Dolayısıyla açılımlar yapılabilir. Açılımlar iyi şeylerdir. Fakat neyin açılımını yapacağınızı iyi kararlaştırmanız gerekiyor."_ 

diye konuştu.


*acikistihbarat.com* / 29.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Halaçoğlu'nun Sırrı üc-Alan(lara) Uzanır mı?*



*29.3.2010 / Açık İstihbarat üzel*

ülkemizin en tabu konularından biri "Kripto Ermeniler" konusu.

Hrant Dink'e hayatına maloldu.

Cumhuriyet tarihinin en önemli *"yanlış bayrak" (false flag)* operasyonlarından biri sonucunda bir suikaste kurban gitti. Dink; Sabiha Gökçen haberi örneğinde olduğu gibi, Türkiye'deki kripto Ermenilerin açığa çıkması ve şeffaflaşması gerektiğini savunan tavrı ile *kendi cemaati içinde de bir çıbandı.* ülümü sonrasında Agos gazetesi seküler Dink'in kaleminden, birilerinin dayatmak istediği küresel düzene uygun bir kalem olan Mahçupyan'ın kalemine geçti.

*"Sebat" apartmanının önünde öldürülen Dink; Kripto Ermeniler konusunda sebat etmeyi becerememişti.* 

Geçenlerde Fatih Altaylı'nın sunduğu Teke Tek programınının konukları ; Türk Tarih Kurumu eski başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu ile Ermeni kökenli yazar Sevan Nişanyan idi.

Program; Halaçoğlu'nun Ermeni tarafının iddialarını belgelerle tek tek çürütmesi; Sevanyan'ın ise masaya sürülen her belgeyi küçümseyip, akrabalarından duyduğu hikayeler üzerinden romantik bir tarih anlayışına sarılması ile geçti. Nişanyan'ın ; her zaman kendi çalıp kendi oynamaya alışık neo-liberallerin karşıt görüş tarafından köşeye sıkıştırıldıkları noktada sıkça sergiledikleri nevroz küstahlıklarla program renklendi, şenlendi. Nişanyan'ın karısının başına bir şişe dolusu sidik atarak sonuçlanan boşanma hikayetini bilenler program boyunca sakinliğini koruyan ve Nişanyan'ın her iddiasını belgelerle karşılayan Halaçoğlu adına endişelendi.

*Program boyunca Nişanyan'ı sürekli belgelerle karşılayan Halaçoğlu programda tek bir belgeyi sansürledi.* Elindeki belgeyi Fatih Altaylı'ya gösteren ama açıklamayan Halaçoğlu, bu belgenin Ermeni kurumlarınca hazırlandığını da eklemeyi unutmadı.

Halaçoğlu'nun ilk programda açıklamadığı belgeyi, yine Nişanyan'la bir hafta sonra ekran karşısına çıktıklarında açıklama yönündeki beklentilerde boşa çıktı.

*Halaçoğlu hep bunu yapıyor. Elindeki bir belgeyi ucundan tutuyor ama kamuoyuna göstermiyor.* 

Daha önce de Tarih Kurumu Başkanı iken ; Güneydoğu'ki Kürtlerin esas kökleri konusunda elinde belgeler olduğunu belirtmiş fakat kamuoyunda konu ile ilgili koparılan yaygara sonucunda bu açıklamaktan vazgeçti ve kısa bir süre sonra Tarih Kurumu Başkanlığından alındı.

Halaçoğlu'nun bu kriptik tavrının arkasında _"Ermeni sorunu"_ ve_ "Kürt meselesi"_ konusunda sebat etmesi gerektiğini telkin bir üst aklın olduğu spekülasyonu yapılabilir. Sebat apartmanı önünde vurularak öldürülen Hrant Dink'in dikkate almadığı bir üst akıl.

Bu belgenin içeriği konusunda elimizde spekülasyondan fazlası var.

Avaztürk'ten Müyesser Yıldız; 25 Mart'ta yayınladığı _"Halaçoğlu O Belgeyi Açıklayacak mı?"_ başlıklı haberinde, belgenin tehcir sırasında öldüğü veya öldürüldüğü iddia edilen Ermenilerle ilgili olduğunu ve belgenin bu Ermenilerin öldürülmediği aksine kimlik değiştirilerek yerleştirildikleri
*köylerde Kürtleştirildiğini ortaya koyduğunu yazdı.*

Yıldız'ın bu bilgiyi sağlam bir kaynaktan almadan yayınlamayacağını biliyoruz.

Bu haberin daha da derinleştirilmesini gerekiyor.

Müdavim okuyucularımız "Kürt halkının lideri" olarak lanse edilen ve *nedense dünyada lideri olduğu halkın dilini konuşamayan tek "lider" olarak tarihe geçen ve tesadüfe bakın ki, soyadı "üC-ALAN" olan Abdullah ücalan kod iliştirilmiş teröristin kökenine dair iddiaları* bir çok kez yayınladığımızı hatırlayacaklar.

Hafızalarınızı tazelemek için aşağıdaki yazıları tekrar okuyabilirsiniz:

PKK-Asala Muhabbeti

Ermeni-PKK İşbirliği ve Terör Anlaşmaları

Hrant Dink Niçin Hedef Seçildi


Halaçoğlu'nun elindeki belgeler ile ücalan'ın kökenlerine dair tezleri yanyana koyunca aklınıza gelmesi gereken en doğal soruları sıralamamız gerekirse :

*1)* Gerçek adının* Artin Agopyan* olduğu iddia edilen *ücalan'ın ailesi, Kürtleşmiş Ermeni midir?*

*2)* Halaçoğlu'nun kamuoyuna açıklamadığı belgelerde, ücalan'ın ailesinin köklerine dair kanıtlar mevcut mu?

*3)* Bu kanıtlar açıklandığı takdirde ; kürtçülük hareketi ile Ermeni tezlerinin yakınlaşmasından mı, yoksa kürtçülük hareketinin içerisinde çatlaklar meydana gelmesinden mi korkuluyor?

*4)* Bu konuda Halaçoğlu'na sebat etmesi tavsiyelerinde bulunuluyor mu?

*Türk Milleti'nden öcalanların* iliştirdiği teröristler ve kalemşörlerin yarattığı terörden sıyrılmayı başarabilirsek; başka hiç bir milletin yüzleşmeye cesaret edemeyeceği bir cesaretle kendi tarihi ile yüzleşmeyi becerebilen bir Millet olarak şişirilmiş tartışmalarla geleceğimizi geçmişimize zincirleyen prangalardan kurtulabileceğiz.


*Açık İstihbarat*

----------

